# Travel for Snows



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Out of curiousity, how many of travel to more than one state to go after snows in the spring? And if so. which states?

I personally hit between 3-4 states (MO, IA, SD, and sometimes ND) each spring to fuel my addiction. For me it's leave on Friday night and come back late Sunday each weekend. It's a lot of pounding of pavement but it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When I get my degree I will be ALL over goddamn country side....I cant wait. even though in the fall i hunted Every weekend from Sept 1 to Dec 18.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

For now its like that, but once I graduate the fun is over. I got to go to work and make some bling. Then it will be everyother weekend probably. Depends where I go to work. Sucks, I wish I could hunt everyday for the rest of my life. Maybe I should guide :beer:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Blake, you can either guide or get you a job that allows you to hunt everyday... :wink:

BTW, had a good hunt in central MO yesterday. Saw several birds but no mass migration took place. Most flocks were under 100 in size and consisted of almost all adults. I can't honestly say that I saw a juvy yesterday out of the birds we had work, all we killed were adults. I would guess it was scout flocks of adults pushing the ice line. Even though it was 65 degrees everything is still ice, but rotting fast....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I only hunt North Dakota for now.In the future I wouldnt mind spring hunting in Canada.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

TDB -

Now that isn't even fair. Man I'm envious!

For us not so fortunate, Monday thru Friday is for work. But the weekends, that's go time baby. If that means having to be in the office until 10:00 every night, so be it. But there is no frickin' way I am going to be at work on a weekend during hunting season.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

D WIZ
Working weekends does suck.I did it for 3 yrs.But that was some of the best hunting I ever had.There are not near the people out, easier to get on land.One of the old myths is you have to get out on all the opening weekend to get the best hunting.That is not true.I would much rather hunt weekday.
As for your question on hunting other states.It is real had to beat N.D. But Neb. does have some good hunting.Ive hunted S.D. and Mo.Would like to try Sask.This spring. As there is alot of snow up north that should hold the Birds.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I hunt them in ND,SD,NE and KS.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I will be hitting SD,ND and would take a trip to MO if the right oppertunity presented itself....? Woody!


----------



## luckyonce (Mar 10, 2003)

I start out in Kansas,move to missouri,hunt nebraska for a couple days and if there are any birds around I finish in Iowa.If I could hook up with a couple of you ND boys,I could even hunt longer,to say I love to hunt snows,is an under statement.I currently guide in NE and IA,but my clients catch up to me wherever I am hunting.I try to follow the migration.I am off to Kansas tomorrow am to start the season,seems alittle early,but we need to hammer em when we get the chance.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're more than lucky once! I envy you for gettting down there when the getting is good. I can bairly contain myself I'm so pumped for the spring. I've spent a lot of $$$ this spring upgrading the spread and building the "mega ecaller" so I can't wait!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

welcome home


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Everywhere from southern missouri through iowa, nebraska, and northern s. dakota. I just measured on mapquest how far from my spot in Missouri to my spot in S. Dakota and its 693 miles. So I figure Ive got 700 miles of the flyway covered. :beer:


----------

